# sshfs and suspend2ram with remote files open?

## KarlisRepsons

Hi all!

I was hoping, maybe someone here can point to some software(s), which are able to provide an sshfs mount, that is automatically reconnected when possible and can be used with suspend2ram. Among other things that means: the remote files, which were opened before suspend continue to be open after resume and can be used in a normal case (after connection is re-established). Any hints? Is sshfs a totally secure and guaranteed mess really??

----------

## Yuu

Hi KarlisRepsons,

did you try net-fs/autofs ? I think it should suit to your needs.

----------

